# Digging



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

The moles have been very active this Fall and Dax is on a crusade to get them. I don't know if he has caught any, but he is turning my backyard into a moonscape.

Has anyone else had a digging problem and found a cure?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Great exercise. 
Sam doesn't dig yet.
We stopped our previous dog by placing his own poop in places he usually dug 
Also, we reserved an area in the back of the garden and allowed him to dig there (since German Shepherds are well known diggers). We buried a big bone that he always found...he was so proud of his accomplishment. Sometimes he hid the bone back where he found it so he can find it next time.


----------



## golfercem (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello I have diggers too I have found a solution too.

I built a sand box for my dogs I have 4 Vizslas 9years, 6 years, 5 years and 6 months. 2 german short hairs and a black lab so yes they dig.

I have two homes and both back yards have dog sand boxes. I built them myself one is concrete and one is like a sand trap on golf course.

To build sand box I dug a hole cleaned out dirt and plants. DO NOT USE CHEMICALS to get rid of grass, plants, weeds etc. When stuff is dug out of hole put ground cloth as barrier. Fill in sand box with childrens play sand and sand box is done. Simple solution. but u have to buy childrens play sand and do the work.

To get Vizsla to play in sand box burry training treats and when found reward pup with vocal praise. If digging in other areas and u see it walk dog to their sand box after saying whatever u use when unacceptable is corrected. Hope this helps


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

golfercem said:


> I have 4 Vizslas 9years, 6 years, 5 years and 6 months. 2 german short hairs and a black lab.


WoW, must be quite a party every day.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok small digging problem has just started with Rojo almost 16 weeks. So he digs just a bit and I always catch him and get a good no in and things are good. He found a tree bush I have in the backyard and when play time with Lucy gets going, he hides in the bush and digs. And chews the bush. So I'm thinking how about some chillie pepper in the bush? I remember using it on the leash to stop chewing on walks. Is this not a humane safe method?


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I find that Phoebe will only dig when she is bored. I try to just take her into our backyard for a short time and I supervise as much as I can.

If she looks to start digging I often make a little time and take her for a nice off lead run on the trail or in the forest. That helps a _lot_.

I have also gotten her interested in rawhides to get rid of that boredom. Sometimes with a small dab of peanut butter on the end.

Rh.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln is about half way to China! We have tried the poop in his holes....he has TONS of toys in the yard to play with and he still digs. We only leave him out for 10-15 min tops and try really hard to keep tabs on him but.... 

Im no help but can sympathize with you.


----------

